

Ask HN: 2 factor authentication for cars - g123g

Can car manufacturers implement a 2 factor authentication for cars so that in addition to only the key you will also need something like a fingerprint scan or a password to start the car.This will dramatically increase security for the cars and prevent car thefts.In 2009 about 800,000 cars were stolen with losses amounting to 5.2 billion dollars just in USA. Maybe some startup can implement such a software based system on top of existing car security systems.
======
DanielStraight
You can already bypass the first factor through hot-wiring, so how will adding
another factor help?

